# [résolu] Netstat "getnameinfo failed

## diosim

Bonjour,

j'ai remarqué une lenteur de mon serveur web, lorsque j'effectue la commande netstat -a je remarque qu'il y a une connexion en ssh d'ouverte, je voudrais la fermer,  et pourquoi j'ai "getnameinfo"? 

Merci d'avance

Cordialement,

```

tcp        0      0 *:http                  *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN

tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN

getnameinfo failed

getnameinfo failed

tcp        0      0 [UNKNOWN]:ssh           [UNKNOWN]:4985          ESTABLISHED

getnameinfo failed

getnameinfo failed

tcp        0      0 [UNKNOWN]:ssh           [UNKNOWN]:4986          ESTABLISHED

```

Last edited by diosim on Thu May 19, 2011 3:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Problème de résolution dns. Ajoute l'option -n, histoire de voir d'où vient cette connexion

----------

## diosim

alors avec l'option -n

la commande s'affiche directement, j'avais une lenteur auparavant 

```

tcp        0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN

tcp        0      0 :::443                  :::*                    LISTEN

tcp        0      0 :::223                  :::*                    LISTEN

tcp        0      0 ::ffff:192.168.1.24:223 ::ffff:192.168.1.3:3471 ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 ::ffff:192.168.1.24:223 ::ffff:192.168.1.3:3476 ESTABLISHED

tcp        0    132 ::ffff:192.168.1.24:223 ::ffff:192.168.1.3:3960 ESTABLISHED

udp        0      0 192.168.1.24:42175      193.95.93.77:53         ESTABLISHED

udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:123           0.0.0.0:*

udp        0      0 192.168.1.24:123        0.0.0.0:*

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:123             0.0.0.0:*

```

tout à l'heure j'ai eu une intrusion 

```

tcp        0      0 [UNKNOWN]:http          74.86.158.106-sta:62020 ESTABLISHED
```

comment je peux l'à bloquer?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

La connexion SSH n'est-elle pas celle de ton terminal ?

Et comment pourrais-tu définir une "intrusion" HTTP alors que tu nous dis que c'est un serveur Web, donc basé sur le protocole HTTP ?

----------

## diosim

oui alors quelques précisions, la connexion est bien avec mon terminal, mais s'était la première fois que j'avais l'erreur "getnameinfo"

mon serveur web est seulement connu par les employés de l'entreprise (webmail), et cette ip des USA, ne devrait pas pouvoir y accéder

----------

## xaviermiller

Comment as-tu sécurisé ton site ? S'il est ouvert sur le monde, il est normal qu'on puisse le détecter très rapidement. Il faut que tu filtres les entrées, soit par une liste blanches d'IP, soit par des droits d'accès par utilisateur (via la config apache), ...

Dire que "l'IP n'est connue que par mon entreprise" ne suffit plus en 2011...

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

